# Sapphire Black E46 M3 CSL



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi All

Its been a while since i have done a show n shine so bear with me 

I have this car for about 3 months now and have always wanted an M3, and whilst looking i came across this one. The CSL, as you might know are the lightweight version of the standard M3 150kgs lighter iirc. It has a carbon fibre roof, bumper and interior with the luxury of a radio and air con and delimited to give a theoretical top speed of 180 ish mph :argie: :lol:, as standard they came with none of these!

I was used to driving a Subaru Impreza for the past couple of years and they are great fun, especially off the mark & 4 wheel drifting , but the BMW is a completely different animal and nearly bit me on more than one occasion :driver:

The process was a pre soak with APC and using my budget foamer (bucket of suddy hot water and a sponge) to squeeze it onto the car :lol:, used billberry for the wheels and dried off with the aide of last touch. Finally added Zym0l Carbon

*Top Gear car noise ~55 secs in*






*Top Gear Isle of Man*






*Prewash (2 weeks of grime)*























































*Interior & Engine* - APC & Meguirs Interior Shine




























*Afters* (apologies for the qty )
















































































































































































































Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

lovely car:argie:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Stunning car :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Fantastic looking example.
But you have modified it, by putting a radio in it. Think of the weight, or is that just to drown the noise out. :lol:
Only joking m8 cracking looking car and well looked after. :thumb:


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah the extra few lbs in weight, but i need my Lionel Ritchie cd though :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Car looks great, just a pity about the paint finish at parts by BMW  Very orange peely


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

swordjo said:


> Car looks great, just a pity about the paint finish at parts by BMW  Very orange peely


You are right mate, the orange peel is pretty bad on the boot but iirc its made of plastic and they never give the best of finishes

cheers for comments:thumb:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Very nice, lovely car, I really love those CSL wheels 

Clarke


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Great work - just a note, you've blanked the reg on most of the pics, but you've left it showing on some of the overhead shots!

Glad you've got a bmw you like, i've got a 3 series and wish i'd never bought it. The ultimate driving machine? Not in my opinion. Maybe if i had an M3 i'd think differently.

Good clean up though!


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks Pete i have altered the images 

Sorry to hear you dont like your 3 series, I think if you had an M car you would think differently 

Mark


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow, looks stunning, good job!


----------



## mattm (Jun 1, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Very good work mate :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking good!:thumb: 

E46 M3 CSL = :argie: :argie: :argie: :argie:


----------



## s28nhb (Aug 25, 2008)

Thats a cracking M3 i would love to own one.:driver:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Glorious motor.:driver:


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Lovely car


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Love Love Love CSL M3's...

You have done it proud mate...


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

I didn't notice the orange peel, but that's because I was too busy thinking to myself how awesome your car is.

Very classy but looks very aggresive.


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Very nice CSL  , and great to see one that isn't silver grey


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Tone Loc said:


> Very nice CSL  , and great to see one that isn't silver grey


:lol: aint that the truth :thumb:

I think there were only 80 black ones made.


----------



## nala (Oct 19, 2008)

Who's a lucky boy then ?


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Lovely car.


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Great job on a lovely car :thumb:


----------



## Gravy (Nov 17, 2008)

WOW! what a car, looks so nice in the afters mate, great work there! Brilliant wheels :thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

PHOAR. Very nice..


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd still pick one of those over the new shape anyday. If you do a search you'll find a nice post by Rich at Polished Bliss detailing a black CSL.


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow

Stunning car mate :thumb:

Deadly motors


----------



## Sam87 (Dec 20, 2007)

WOW M3 CSL...the car that i dream to have one day......Love this cars.....Looks really good as well...you've done a great job m8

Nice one


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice job there....& as has been previously said nice to see one in something other than silvergrey:thumb:

I could be wrong but it looks like the drivers side rear directional tyre is fitted the wrong way round???


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

Chris_VRS said:


> Nice job there....& as has been previously said nice to see one in something other than silvergrey:thumb:
> 
> I could be wrong but it looks like the drivers side rear directional tyre is fitted the wrong way round???


:doublesho 'kin hell, you've got a good eye!


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments 

As for the tyre, it looks the same way on the passenger side in the photos (not checked outside too dark at mo) will get it checked at the garage soon


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

:doublesho:doublesho:argie::argie::argie:
That is just sex on wheels !!!!!.
beautiful job on a beautiful motor.
i have CSL reps on my M3 Convertible but wouuld love a CSL :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning car matey


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Love those BMW's M3 CLS ! Great work there mate:thumb:


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Very nice CSL :thumb:


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

stunning finish looks great in black nicer then the grey !


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Bootiful, lovelly car colour and turnaround


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

i want one


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

thats so phat :argie::thumb::thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very nice mate :thumb:

i love these cars,

we have quite a lot of "normal" m3's round here but i get exited when i see a CSL


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

nicp2007 said:


> very nice mate :thumb:
> 
> i love these cars,
> 
> we have quite a lot of "normal" m3's round here but i get exited when i see a CSL


Yep, i always look for something that little bit special and the CSL is imho


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks gorgeous mate, well done! :thumb:


----------



## StefanCS (Aug 12, 2008)

amazing car!
looks shiny


----------



## smbMR2 (May 11, 2008)

lovely car chap! though I have to second or third or wherever we are that your Driver's side rear tyre is on the wrong way round! the direction should point forward from the top of the tyre and you should probably notice that the other side is the right way round different to that side!!!  and i think so is your driver's front but forgot the photos now!


----------



## ollie-evocab (Sep 29, 2008)

beautiful car mate, I hope to upgrade to CSL next year from normal M3.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

if you take me for a spin in the CSL ill come polish the nuts off it :lol:


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

smbMR2 said:


> lovely car chap! though I have to second or third or wherever we are that your Driver's side rear tyre is on the wrong way round! the direction should point forward from the top of the tyre and you should probably notice that the other side is the right way round different to that side!!!  and i think so is your driver's front but forgot the photos now!


I got it checked out by a tyre place and they said it was the right way, there are no directional lines on the wall of the tyre though 



Kev_mk3 said:


> if you take me for a spin in the CSL ill come polish the nuts off it :lol:


:lol::lol:


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Gorgeous :thumb:


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Buzzsaw said:


> Gorgeous :thumb:


:lol: i like that smiley :thumb:

Did your mate ever get that BMW forum up and going?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

nice car fella - good TG vids

p.s missed the bit in between the M3 CSL badges on the boot


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow

That really is a truly stunning car :thumb:


----------



## smbMR2 (May 11, 2008)

mba said:


> I got it checked out by a tyre place and they said it was the right way, there are no directional lines on the wall of the tyre though
> 
> :lol::lol:


hhhmmmm, are they asymetrical tyres then!? what's the make of them out of interest?


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

smbMR2 said:


> hhhmmmm, are they asymetrical tyres then!? what's the make of them out of interest?


http://www.vredestein.com/Banden_Bandtypes.asp?UsersessionID=89330256&BandgroepID=1&BandtypeID=3



buckas said:


> nice car fella - good TG vids
> 
> p.s missed the bit in between the M3 CSL badges on the boot


Shuuuuuuuuuush  :detailer:


----------



## smbMR2 (May 11, 2008)

mba said:


> http://www.vredestein.com/Banden_Bandtypes.asp?UsersessionID=89330256&BandgroepID=1&BandtypeID=3


I stand corrected...parametric tyres! that's a new one on me...they're priced about the same as goodyears and toyos. How do you rate them?


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Cant really give you a proper answer yet as these are summer tyres and since ive owned the car its pi$$ed it down :lol:

This car originall come with Michellin Cup semi slick jobbies where are around £250 a corner, the Vredesteins were on the car when i bought them

Parametric tyres are they new then?


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Top job m8 and nice motor as well


----------



## smbMR2 (May 11, 2008)

mba said:


> Cant really give you a proper answer yet as these are summer tyres and since ive owned the car its pi$ it down :lol:
> 
> This car originall come with Michellin Cup semi slick jobbies where are around £250 a corner, the Vredesteins were on the car when i bought them
> 
> Parametric tyres are they new then?


couldn't say to be honest but they look like a one make development. i.e. don't know of anyone else that do them. They do look nice but I just don't like the fact the right tyre looks as if it is running the wrong way. If they were symmetrical to each other they they would look nice.

I've had bad experiences with asymmetric tyres so i don't like them, I prefer v-tread or block and ring patterns like the conti's, Michelins, Pirellis and Dunlops etc...


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Good work:thumb:


----------



## NoisyGriff (May 22, 2006)

mba said:


> Cant really give you a proper answer yet as these are summer tyres and since ive owned the car its pi$ it down :lol:
> 
> This car originall come with Michellin Cup semi slick jobbies where are around £250 a corner, the Vredesteins were on the car when i bought them
> 
> Parametric tyres are they new then?


For what it's worth, I have an E46 M3 with Vredesteins on it and I love them - they are easily as good as the PS2s and a bunch cheaper - don't be put off by their assymetry.

Lovely car, chap.


----------

